
The Programmer's Dream Job - thejerz
http://notes.jerzygangi.com/the-programmers-dream-job/
======
westernr
Speaking as an atheist, god help whomever hires that ego. Albeit 120
interviews (~30 per week?) and interaction with 1000 recruiters in one month
is quite an accomplishment. It sounds like what you've really been doing for
the last month is writing that article.

